# 23 Rs 2009



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Up for sale is my 2009 23RS. This camper is actually a late 08 but the paperwork reflects 09. I bought this camper to enjoy after I retired from the Navy and unfortunately have hardly had a chance to use since then. The camper is in outstanding condition and I am selling it with everything! Yamaha 2400iS generator (big enough to run the AC and make coffee) The generator only has about 10 hours of runtime and it has been maintained and started regularly. Lots of custom wood work and mods. Power tongue jack. Areo Vent Covers. Husky Load equalizing hitch w/ sway control. Camp Chef Outdoor oven (I never used the inside stove). The list goes on and on. I thought I would give someone at OB the first shot. I am willing to deliver anywhere between Panama City FL to Corpus Christi TX within 50 miles of the route I take for FREE. $14,500 (The generator hitch and camp stove = about $2000). I feel that this is a very fair deal. Contact me for pictures.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

*Updated 1/16/2011*


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Haveing seen Pauls trailer in person I can testify to the condition of the camper.... VERY NICE! And the add on woodworking Mods are beyond Top Notch!

Hate to see you leave Texas Paul but haveing grew up in Niceville Florida I envy you heading to the beach.

Bryan


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

If anyone is interested in pictures I built a Power Point with a bunch of pictures and comments.


----------



## Camping (Mar 9, 2011)

Paul said:


> If anyone is interested in pictures I built a Power Point with a bunch of pictures and comments.


Hi Paul,

PM sent.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Nancy and Pat (Mar 28, 2011)

Paul said:


> Up for sale is my 2009 23RS. This camper is actually a late 08 but the paperwork reflects 09. I bought this camper to enjoy after I retired from the Navy and unfortunately have hardly had a chance to use since then. The camper is in outstanding condition and I am selling it with everything! Yamaha 2400iS generator (big enough to run the AC and make coffee) The generator only has about 10 hours of runtime and it has been maintained and started regularly. Lots of custom wood work and mods. Power tongue jack. Areo Vent Covers. Husky Load equalizing hitch w/ sway control. Camp Chef Outdoor oven (I never used the inside stove). The list goes on and on. I thought I would give someone at OB the first shot. I am willing to deliver anywhere between Panama City FL to Corpus Christi TX within 50 miles of the route I take for FREE. $14,500 (The generator hitch and camp stove = about $2000). I feel that this is a very fair deal. Contact me for pictures.


Hello Paul I would love to know if you still have your camper for sale and if it is I would like to see the pictures.


----------



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

me to


----------

